# Why aren't dealers discounting A3's?



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

With an all-new A3 coming at the first of the year, you'd expect dealers to be steeply discounting remaining inventory, but they're stonewalling and claiming new models won't be here until next fall. Admittedly, what I've seen so far on the new A3 is not promising, but at LEAST it should have vastly improved media system or at least what VW has!


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

Why do you think that a new A3 will be available in early 2011? New model year A3s tend to show up here in the fall months; the A3 TDI first appeared here in Nov 2009, and the 2011s started showing up a couple months ago.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

3waygeek said:


> Why do you think that a new A3 will be available in early 2011? New model year A3s tend to show up here in the fall months; the A3 TDI first appeared here in Nov 2009, and the 2011s started showing up a couple months ago.


That's what I'm reading in Industry blogs.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

A few reasons, assuming you're talking about the North American market:

1. The next generation A3 release date has been a moving target for quite some time. Audi keeps moving the target release date around, but at this point a safe bet is March, 2011 at the earliest. 

2. The A3 is actually supply constrained in the US, especially the TDI version. This comes as a shock to people, but there are a few reasons for this: one, US dealers order and stock few A3s as compared to other Audi models; two, the vehicle is supply-limited. Audi AG makes significantly greater profit selling A3s in Europe than they do in the US, and as a result shift the majority of their production to service Euroland customers.

So the chances of picking up a deeply discounted A3 at this point in time is probably very slim, including through the refresh next year. The introduction of the TDI has proved very successful and has improved sales dramatically. Were you to look for an A3 pre-2010, you probably would have found significantly greater deals available.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

I pulled the trigger today on a tdi premium plus, convenience group, cold weather package, sunroof, roof rails, walnut interior trim for 34,500.


----------



## acuraudi (Oct 13, 2008)

Anybody who wants one cheap can buy mine at the end of my 6-month lease.  

Meteor Gray 2011 TDI Premium Plus with Cold Weather and Panoramic Roof.

Should have 7-8k miles on it when it sells May 1.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

mtdoragary said:


> I pulled the trigger today on a tdi premium plus, convenience group, cold weather package, sunroof, roof rails, walnut interior trim for 34,500.


This may be the first car that I woiuldn't give up to get my '55 MG-TF back. Of course it was a klot more fun than most, sitting on 60 spke Healey wheels, with a 327-375 fuelie set back 14" driving a Healey rear through an overdrive Chevy tranny. Ah, the memories!


----------



## corpun (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, the A3 is a far better seller for Audi overseas than it is here and we get a pretty limited supply. Sadly we Americans as a whole are pretty anti-hatchback/wagon so we get short stock of some and miss out on many of cool hatches in Europe and Canada entirely.

A few years ago I was trying to buy an Acura RSX when the model was going out of production. Even though the remaining few cars in my area weren't selling, they refused to discount them much because they were in short supply. . . .


----------



## Tsunami69 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Question*

How do you like the A3 TDI? Any problems? What about fuel mileage? thanks




acuraudi said:


> Anybody who wants one cheap can buy mine at the end of my 6-month lease.
> 
> Meteor Gray 2011 TDI Premium Plus with Cold Weather and Panoramic Roof.
> 
> Should have 7-8k miles on it when it sells May 1.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Tsunami69 said:


> How do you like the A3 TDI? Any problems? What about fuel mileage? thanks


I love mine. No problems at all. Handles better than my CC. Performance is better than I expected. My wife's warming up to it, even though she still misses the CC's style! Fuel mileage has been between 28 and 41 depending on driving. It should pick up considerably once it's broken in. My Cummins in my truck gets 21 mpg with 113,000 miles on iut, and only got 15-16 when new.


----------

